# Cost to extend garage



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

So this is just me thinking out loud. But as my current freestanding brick garage is about 9' wide, getting a modern in is a squeeze and working on it in there is a no go.

Im thinking of extending it so it is wider, but roughly what would this cost? for example to go from 9' to 13' wide and then replace the roof over the entire garage (flat roof)


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm interested in this too, my garage is far too narrow but i have about 3' of land to one side that's doing nothing, that could be used to widen the garage


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> I'm interested in this too, my garage is far too narrow but i have about 3' of land to one side that's doing nothing, that could be used to widen the garage


i dont have a huge garden but id be happy to lose 3 foot of the garden, especially as the kids get older and will not be interested in staying in the garden


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I would get some plans drawn up and ask some local builders for quotes. 

It's difficult to say, as it depends on location, access, the sort of materials you want to use, etc etc.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Probably similar to having half a garage built - I'd guess £5k 
Let us know your quotes out of interest when you get them :thumb:


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm doing something similar myself and have updated recently in garage threads with the cost so far if it helps


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the garage made from, Brick or Block?
I assume the roof is already flat, is it felted or does it have sheet material on?
As said above lots of things would come into play on this one, 
Also can you do any of the work your self? dig the foundations and lay the footings for example?


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

jimi_boom said:


> What is the garage made from, Brick or Block?
> I assume the roof is already flat, is it felted or does it have sheet material on?
> As said above lots of things would come into play on this one,
> Also can you do any of the work your self? dig the foundations and lay the footings for example?


brick and yes flat felt. I could do some work myself as far a labour goes but lack the knowledge and know how


----------

